# Anthony Hoekema



## cih1355 (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone read Hoekema's _Saved by Grace _or _Created in God's Image_? I'm going to read both books this year for a class I'm taking at my church.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry friend, I haven't read either. I have perused Hoekema's _The Bible and the Future_ and it is excellent so far.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 19, 2009)

I've read parts of both books. He was an excellent writer who had thoroughly mastered his subjects.

Anthony Hoekema (1913-1988).


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2009)

Be aware also that Hoekema presents the "Paul wrote Romans 7:14-25 speaking of himself as an unconverted man" argument in _Created in God's Image_. I'm not sure how much his holding that view flavors the rest of the book (which admittedly I've not read) and his view of the redeemed person's life.


----------

